# [ODMP] United States Air Force Office of Special Investigations, U.S. Government ~ February 20, 2006



## Guest (Feb 21, 2006)

A Special Agent with the United States Air Force Office of Special Investigations was killed in the line of duty on February 20, 2006

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18152*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .























Special Agent Daniel J. Kuhlmeier 
*United States Air Force Office of Special Investigations
U.S. Government*
End of Watch: Monday, February 20, 2006

Biographical Info
*Age:* Not available
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* Not available

Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Bomb
*Date of Incident:* Monday, February 20, 2006
*Incident Location:* Overseas
*Weapon Used*: Explosives; Improvised device
*Suspect Info:* Not available

Agent Kuhlmeier was killed when the vehicle he was riding in struck an improvised explosive device while on a counterintelligence mission in Baghdad, Iraq. The vehicle was part of a two-vehicle convoy en route to meet with local police officials participating in their investigation.

The force of the explosion threw the armored Suburban off of highway overpass. The vehicle fell approximately 30 feet to the ground and landed on its roof.

A US Army soldier was also killed in the explosion. A second Office of Special Investigations special agent was severely wounded and two other soldiers suffered minor wounds.

Agent Kuhlmeier had volunteered for deployment to Iraq. He is survived by his wife and 3-year-old daughter.

Agency Contact Information
United States Air Force Office of Special Investigations
1535 Command Drive
Suite C-309
Andrews AFB, MD 20762

Phone: (240) 857-0989

* _Please contact the agency for funeral information_

*»* Be the first to leave a Reflection*»* Leave a Reflection*»* List all officers from this agency*»* Update this memorial*»* Printer friendly view


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Pennsylvania Special Investigations Agent Killed From Explosive Device*

*GAYLE RONAN SIMS*
_Inquirer Staff Writer via Knight Ridder_

Daniel J. Kuhlmeier, 30, formerly of Fox Chase, died Monday in Baghdad, Iraq, when the convoy he was traveling in was struck by an improvised explosive device.

Mr. Kuhlmeier was a civilian investigator for the Air Force, assigned to Detachment 204, Second Field Investigations Region, based at Offutt Air Force Base in Nebraska.

On Feb. 1, Mr. Kuhlmeier had begun what was to be a six-month tour in Baghdad, said Capt. Regen Wilson, a spokesman for the Air Force Office of Special Investigations at Andrews Air Force Base in Maryland.

Mr. Kuhlmeier was on a counterintelligence mission. On Monday, he was in a two-vehicle convoy en route to meet with local police participating in an investigation. He was killed when his Suburban was struck by a vehicle-borne explosive.

The explosion threw his vehicle off a highway overpass and down an embankment. Mr. Kuhlmeier and Spec. Jessie Davila of the Kansas National Guard were killed in the attack. Three other men were injured.

Raised in Fox Chase, Mr. Kuhlmeier graduated in 1993 from Cardinal Dougherty High School, where he played soccer.

His father, Robert Sr., was a Philadelphia police officer for 27 years, and his brother Robert Jr. is a sergeant in the city Police Department's Homicide Division.

"Dan was my youngest brother. He was a very quiet guy, but he always had a smile," Robert Kuhlmeier Jr. said. "He came from a family who wanted to serve. He joined the military because he wanted to make a difference."

Mr. Kuhlmeier joined the Marines in 1994 and served in the ground defense security force in Guantanamo Bay, Cuba, and at the American embassies in Germany and Cameroon. He was discharged in 1998.

From 2000 to 2003, Mr. Kuhlmeier was a counterintelligence agent with the Army Reserve. He earned an associate degree in general studies in 2001 from City Colleges of Chicago.

In 2003, he earned an associate degree in Persian-Farsi at the Defense Language Institute in Monterey, Calif. That same year, he earned a bachelor's degree in social science at the University of Maryland University College.

Mr. Kuhlmeier became a civilian special agent with Detachment 204 in late 2003. The group is responsible for felony, antiterrorism and counterintelligence investigations for the Air Force, Wilson said.

"Dan made the ultimate sacrifice while serving this country and this Air Force," Brig. Gen. Dana A. Simmons, Office of Special Investigations commander, said in a statement. "He typifies what makes America great, and his sacrifice is an example of that greatness."

In addition to his brother and father, Mr. Kuhlmeier is survived by his wife of three years, Tanja Reeves Kuhlmeier; a 22-month-old daughter, Kaya; his mother, Theresa; brothers Thomas, David, John and Edward; and a sister, Theresa.

Mr. Kuhlmeier's body was to have been flown to Dover Air Force Base last night. Services were being planned.

Philadelphia Inquirer


----------

